# Coffee Mug And Cutting Board



## W.Y. (Oct 19, 2010)

Been doing lots of outside work building another 10 x10 storage shed just for snow blower and lawn mower and garden tools  etc and cutting grass and getting end of season gardening  cleaned up as well as a trip to the city. Who said retirement was boring  . . LOL . . 

I did manage to get a few hours in the shop and turn this catalpa wood cofee mug . Personally I am not all that impressed with that wood but it means a lot to some locals that have lived here all their lives  because  the wood came from the 102 year old tree right beside the post office in town,

I turned that mug in between doing a glue-up on this cutting board. Sometimes I get too many things going at the same time.


----------



## PaulDoug (Oct 19, 2010)

I sure don't see anything wrong with the wood for the mug.  Very clean looking.   I have just got to get brave enough to try one.  I bought 2 kits and some wood just for them over a year ago!

Pretty cutting board also.  Retirement has meant hard physical work so far for me.  I split wood all day and have to finish moving my wood pile.  Seems to take me a little longer than it did when I was somewhat younger.


----------



## W.Y. (Oct 19, 2010)

PaulDoug said:


> I sure don't see anything wrong with the wood for the mug.  Very clean looking.   I have just got to get brave enough to try one.  I bought 2 kits and some wood just for them over a year ago!
> 
> Pretty cutting board also.  Retirement has meant hard physical work so far for me.  I split wood all day and have to finish moving my wood pile.  Seems to take me a little longer than it did when I was somewhat younger.



I know all about the  chain sawing and hauling home and splitting and piling wood. I have heated with wood like that for many years but it was starting to get a little much for me being in my 75th year. Last spring I got a pellet stove and it is so nice to be free of the wood mess and smoke  that we seemed to be always cleaning up after.
It sure is nice to turn that thermostat on the wall and forget about it.
I live in the Rockies and don't have access to natural gas and the price of propane for my furnace is prohibitive.


----------



## corian king (Oct 19, 2010)

Nice job!! Keep up the beautiful work..
JIM


----------



## bobleibo (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi William
Those both look great! I really like the segmenting and the wood for the mug is perfect if you ask me. 
I'm in the same club as Paul...bought the parts, just haven't got around to turning it yet. I've never turned a mug yet so I was hoping to ask you what "order of events" you use (turn the outside, chuck it in some jaws, inside, etc. etc.) ??????
Seems like whenever I turn things like this, the wobble effect and out-of-round comes screaming out loud and clear. Any helpful tips would be very much appreciated. 
Cheers
Bob


----------



## W.Y. (Oct 19, 2010)

bobleibo said:


> Hi William
> Those both look great! I really like the segmenting and the wood for the mug is perfect if you ask me.
> I'm in the same club as Paul...bought the parts, just haven't got around to turning it yet. I've never turned a mug yet so I was hoping to ask you what "order of events" you use (turn the outside, chuck it in some jaws, inside, etc. etc.) ??????
> Seems like whenever I turn things like this, the wobble effect and out-of-round comes screaming out loud and clear. Any helpful tips would be very much appreciated.
> ...



I made   a tutorial of turning a staved one on page 2 of the Turning Tutorials  board in my Woodworking Friends site .
Plain wood ones  like  the one shown here are the easiest . It takes best part of an hour to turn one of those. 
There is also a pdf on how to turn them on CSUSA  and on other sites where the kits are sold.
I don't buy those kits anymore from on line suppliers. They eat into the profit area too much .

Come on you guys . Two of you said you have parts but never got around to trying it  . Put  a hunk of wood on the lathe and go at it. It won't get done by itself. :biggrin:
First one will take you a while but after half a dozen or so they are a piece of cake and you will never look at the instructions anymore. . :wink:


----------



## bobleibo (Oct 19, 2010)

I admit it...I have the parts but they need some attention! 
I looked at your web site (love the pics of the "red shop" fr the Paduak ! I did not find the tutorials you spoke of...was I looking in the wrong place? 
Cheers
Bob


----------



## PaulDoug (Oct 19, 2010)

Do a google search on Woodworking Friends.  You have to register to see the tutorial.  Go to the tutorials thread and you will find it.  It is on the second page if I remember.  It's a nice forum site.  I'm their newest member, well at this second....


----------



## W.Y. (Oct 19, 2010)

bobleibo said:


> I admit it...I have the parts but they need some attention!
> I looked at your web site (love the pics of the "red shop" fr the Paduak ! I did not find the tutorials you spoke of...was I looking in the wrong place?
> Cheers
> Bob


The one you viewed was just my  PictureTrail albums site with a sampling of some of my work. 

Yes Bob , as Paul mentioned .  I refrain from posting live links to Discussion board site because some  site administrators have rules against that sort of thing as do I in my own site..
If you need any more help on seeing that tutorial  a PM or a email will be fine.
I just got in from my shop after whipping up another mug after supper . This time in cherry. Seal coat and first top coat on already.  Picture of it finished will follow after several more coats.


----------



## bobleibo (Oct 20, 2010)

Paul, 
You WERE the newest member.....
Thank you for the info, I appreciate the help
Cheers
Bob



PaulDoug said:


> Do a google search on Woodworking Friends. You have to register to see the tutorial. Go to the tutorials thread and you will find it. It is on the second page if I remember. It's a nice forum site. I'm their newest member, well at this second....


----------



## W.Y. (Oct 20, 2010)

Here is the one I turned  after supper last night  that I referred to in this thread.

It was turned from a round log (about 5" diameter) of fruit orchard cherry wood from my neighbors orchard.
It has one coat of sanding sealer and three coats of wipe on polyurethane applied with a foam brush. . I speed the applications up of the 4 hour poly by placing it in the oven in the kitchen with just the heat of the light on in there. It speeds it up  to just two hours so I was able to get the third coat on around midnight.
After a day or two of curing I will use the Beal buffer on it .


----------



## W.Y. (Oct 21, 2010)

To go along with the coffee mugs shown in this weeks turnings I received an order of a couple hundred dollars worth of miscellaneous project parts I was out of. Ordered Monday morning and received yesterday (Wed) afternoon.

A bunch of back scratcher hardware  and letter openers  and pepper-mill kits plus a few other things I have never tried before.
This was my first shoe horn trial and I was impressed at the heavy duty quality of the solid brass hardware . Also , they have now  added the Brass end cap for the back scratches and shoe horns  which I think adds a lot compared to the ones with no hardware on the outer end like I got last time.

The letter opener handle is a piece of box elder burl. It has a BLO/CA finish . 
Pardon the picture quality . I have problems trying to make brass and gold plating show properly with my aim and click method of photography. 

Don't think I will be able to get  at  making  some  pepper mills  and salt shakers   this week  in time for Saturdays craft sale  because I have some appointments in town tomorrow.


----------



## patharris (Oct 21, 2010)

WOW Bill, you've been a busy fellow.  Very nice work, I sure these pieces wil sell fast for you,  See you on WWF.
   Pat


----------



## MobilMan (Oct 21, 2010)

http://www.woodturningonline.com/Turning/Projects/cups.html
 Here ya go Bob & Paul.  See if this helps


----------



## W.Y. (Oct 22, 2010)

MobilMan said:


> http://www.woodturningonline.com/Turning/Projects/cups.html
> Here ya go Bob & Paul.  See if this helps



Thanks for posting that MobilMan.
Ya know, I had totally forgot that Dennis from that site had asked  my permission to post it there after he saw it on my Woodworking Friends site. 
Senior moments really do happen.  :biggrin:


----------



## MobilMan (Oct 22, 2010)

You're mighty welcome.  Glad to help  a man that's been such a great help to others as you.  Hope the mugs the wife asked me to make for presents turn out as nice as yours.  I really enjoy looking as your work, simply amazing.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Oct 23, 2010)

You are truly gifted............... great work..............


----------



## W.Y. (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks  for the kind replies.


My poorest Craft sale this season.

Sold both coffee mugs I made last week ($29 and $35) and both cutting boards so I am out of both items . And a couple bottle stoppers and that was it.
Only cleared $199.00

Pouring rain and cold surely had  something to do with  it along with the fact that it is a week from "pay day" here for the majority of the population in this area that are on seniors pension. . I was glad it was indoors.

I wasn't alone . It is a farmers market/craft sale  setting and  the farmers sold very little of their produce either . 

Most of us started packing up at 1.00 PM instead of 2.00PM so it was only a three hour sale



I still have a LOT of catching up to do just to replace items sold from the last few weeks sales  so  another busy week ahead of me.


----------

